# عفوا ان القلب الذي طلبته لايمكن الاتصال به الان



## mena2222 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

* قلبٌ جاحد 

أنصحكمـ بعدم تكرار الاتصال به كي لايُصطدم وفائكمـ بغدره ونكرانه ..!!



 قلبٌ كاذب

أنصحكمـ بعدم تكرار الاتصال به كي لاتُصفع نيتكمـ البيضاء الخالصة بكذبة ..!!



 قلبٌ منافق 

أنصحكمـ بعدم تكرار الاتصال به كي لاتهتز مشاعركمـ ببشاعة مراوغته وحيلته ..!!



 قلبٌ حقود 

أنصحكمـ بعدم تكرار الاتصال به كي لاتتأثر طيبتكمـ بتجهمه وسخطه ..!



قلب انانى 
أنصحكمـ بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتنتقل عدوى الـ " أنا " لروحكمـ ..!



 قلبٌ أنهكه الحب حتى سأم الحب 

أنصحكمـ بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتمرضوا قلوبكمـ فتصبح هي الأخرى بلامشاعر وبلا عواطف .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عفوا ان القلب الذي طلبته لايمكن الاتصال به الان*

ربنا يحمينا من مثل هذه القلوب .........ميرسى يا مينا ......موضوع جميل وربنا يباركك .


----------



## mena2222 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عفوا ان القلب الذي طلبته لايمكن الاتصال به الان*

*بجد يا دونا نورتى الموضوع 

مرسى ليكى جدااااااااااااااااااا *


----------



## فادية (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عفوا ان القلب الذي طلبته لايمكن الاتصال به الان*

موضوع اكثر من رائع يا مينا 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## fullaty (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عفوا ان القلب الذي طلبته لايمكن الاتصال به الان*

موضوع حلو يا مينا ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## بنت الفادى (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عفوا ان القلب الذي طلبته لايمكن الاتصال به الان*

موضوع جميل
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## مارسيليانا (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عفوا ان القلب الذي طلبته لايمكن الاتصال به الان*

ربنا يملا قلوبنا بحبه وحنانه ونوره


----------



## mena2222 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عفوا ان القلب الذي طلبته لايمكن الاتصال به الان*



فادية قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع يا مينا
> ربنا يباركك​




*مرسى لمروريا فادية 

نورتى الموضوع بجد *


----------



## mena2222 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عفوا ان القلب الذي طلبته لايمكن الاتصال به الان*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> موضوع حلو يا مينا ربنا يباركك ​




*مرسى لمشاركتك الجميلة دى *


----------



## mena2222 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عفوا ان القلب الذي طلبته لايمكن الاتصال به الان*



بنت الفادى قال:


> موضوع جميل
> ربنا يعوضك​[/QUOTE
> 
> *مرسى لمرورك يا بنت الفادى *


----------



## mena2222 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عفوا ان القلب الذي طلبته لايمكن الاتصال به الان*



مارسيليانا قال:


> ربنا يملا قلوبنا بحبه وحنانه ونوره



*ااااااامين 

مرسى لمرورك الجميل دة يا مارسلينا *


----------



## mano (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عفوا ان القلب الذي طلبته لايمكن الاتصال به الان*

موضوع جميل جدااا يا مينا

شكرااا اوى


----------



## kera (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عفوا ان القلب الذي طلبته لايمكن الاتصال به الان*

قلبٌ منافق 

أنصحكمـ بعدم تكرار الاتصال به كي لاتهتز مشاعركمـ ببشاعة مراوغته وحيلته ..!!

جمييييييييييييل جدا يا مينا

شكرااااا


----------



## mena2222 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عفوا ان القلب الذي طلبته لايمكن الاتصال به الان*



mano قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااا يا مينا
> 
> شكرااا اوى



ميرس لمرورك يا مانو


----------



## mena2222 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عفوا ان القلب الذي طلبته لايمكن الاتصال به الان*



kera قال:


> قلبٌ منافق
> 
> أنصحكمـ بعدم تكرار الاتصال به كي لاتهتز مشاعركمـ ببشاعة مراوغته وحيلته ..!!
> 
> ...



ميرسى لمرورك الجميل دة


----------



## kajo (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عفوا ان القلب الذي طلبته لايمكن الاتصال به الان*

جميل اوى على فكره 

روعه


----------



## mena2222 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عفوا ان القلب الذي طلبته لايمكن الاتصال به الان*

انت اجمل يا كاجو

ميرسىىى لمرورك يا باشا


----------



## *malk (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عفوا ان القلب الذي طلبته لايمكن الاتصال به الان*

جميل جداا يا مينا

شكراا على الموضوع


----------



## artamisss (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عفوا ان القلب الذي طلبته لايمكن الاتصال به الان*

 ياريتنا نبطل نتصل بالقلوب دى فعلا بس للاسف  مابنبطلش بنفضل باقيين عليهم وبنسامح ختى  بعد وجع القلب اللى بيجبهولنا


----------



## mena2222 (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عفوا ان القلب الذي طلبته لايمكن الاتصال به الان*



keky قال:


> جميل جداا يا مينا
> 
> شكراا على الموضوع



شكراا لمرورك انتى


----------



## mena2222 (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عفوا ان القلب الذي طلبته لايمكن الاتصال به الان*



artamisss قال:


> ياريتنا نبطل نتصل بالقلوب دى فعلا بس للاسف  مابنبطلش بنفضل باقيين عليهم وبنسامح ختى  بعد وجع القلب اللى بيجبهولنا



كلامك صح

بس المفروض على الاقل اننا نحاول نبعد عن القلوب دى

اكيد هنتعود بعد فترة


ميرسى لمرورك جدااا

نورتى الموضوع بجد


----------



## lousa188114 (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عفوا ان القلب الذي طلبته لايمكن الاتصال به الان*

قلبٌ أنهكه الحب حتى سأم الحب 

أنصحكمـ بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتمرضوا قلوبكمـ فتصبح هي الأخرى بلامشاعر وبلا عواطف .



*جميل اوي الموضوع يا مينا وكلماتة حلوة اوي :bomb:​*


----------



## mena2222 (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عفوا ان القلب الذي طلبته لايمكن الاتصال به الان*



lousa188114 قال:


> قلبٌ أنهكه الحب حتى سأم الحب
> 
> أنصحكمـ بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتمرضوا قلوبكمـ فتصبح هي الأخرى بلامشاعر وبلا عواطف .
> 
> ...



ميرسى على مرورك الجميل دة


----------



## candy shop (2 يوليو 2008)

*عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِه الآن*










ミ♡彡 قلبٌ جاحد ミ♡彡


أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لايُصطدم وفائك بغدره ونكرانه ..!! 






ミ♡彡 قلبٌ كاذب ミ♡彡 


أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتُصفع نيتك البيضاء الخالصة بكذبة ..!! 





ミ♡彡 قلبٌ منافق ミ♡彡 


أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتهتز مشاعرك ببشاعة مراوغته وحيلته ..!! 





ミ♡彡 قلبٌ حقود ミ♡彡 


أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتتأثر طيبتك بتجهمه وسخطه ..! 





ミ♡彡 قلبٌ أناني ミ♡彡


أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتنتقل عدوى ال " أنا " لروحك ..! 






ミ♡彡 قلبٌ أنهكه الحب حتى سأم الحب ミ♡彡 


أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتمرض قلبك فيصبح هو الآخر بلامشاعر وبلا عواطف ..! 





قلوب مرضى مرت من أمامي برغم منها .. ولكن بقوتي نبذتها ..! 


أنصحك أنت عزيزي الآخر أن تنبذها كي لاتُعدى بمرضِها ..​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِه الآن*




> ミ♡彡 قلبٌ جاحد ミ♡彡
> 
> ミ♡彡 قلبٌ كاذب ミ♡彡
> 
> ...



كل القلوب بقيت الانواع دى يا كاندى 

قليل اوى لو لقيتى نوع غير ده 

ربنا يرحمنا بجد 

وشكرا للموضوع الجميييييييل​


----------



## just member (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِه الآن*

*هههههههه*
*انا عايز انصحك بقى انك تدينا فرصة بقلبك الطيب دة*
*علشان الجمال دة بيغطى علييييينا*
**
*طبعا بهزر*
*موضوعك روعة يا كاندى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## candy shop (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِه الآن*



marmar_maroo قال:


> كل القلوب بقيت الانواع دى يا كاندى
> 
> قليل اوى لو لقيتى نوع غير ده
> 
> ...



ميرسى يا مرمر يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِه الآن*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *هههههههه*
> *انا عايز انصحك بقى انك تدينا فرصة بقلبك الطيب دة*
> *علشان الجمال دة بيغطى علييييينا*
> **
> ...




ههههههههههههه

ميرسى اوى يا جوجو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sameh7610 (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِه الآن*

*بصراحة زى ما اتعودنا كاندة موضوعك جميل اوووووى


ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## sameh7610 (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِه الآن*



> بصراحة زى ما اتعودنا كاندة موضوعك جميل اوووووى



*سورى كاندى كتبت اسمك غلط​*


----------



## sosana (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِه الآن*

حلو اوووي الموضوع


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِه الآن*



> قلوب مرضى مرت من أمامي برغم منها .. ولكن بقوتي نبذتها ..!
> 
> 
> أنصحك أنت عزيزي الآخر أن تنبذها كي لاتُعدى بمرضِها ..


 
حقا كاندي معظم القلوب الان اصبحت هكذا
ولكن هناك قلبا واحد مملؤء بالحب والعطاء والحنان والامان
وهو قلب ربي والهي يسوع المسيح
الذي احبنا حبنا لا حدود له
فكيف نتركه ونبحث عن قلوب بشريه من السهل ان تتحول الي قلوب حجريه

ميرسي يا مشرفتنا علي مواضيعك الغايه في الروعه والجمال
وربنا يباركك​


----------



## amjad-ri (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِه الآن*

حلو اوووي الموضوع ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِه الآن*

*طبعا رائعة من رواعك لا اجد 
كلامت اعلق بيها على الموضوع 
من روعته وجمالة 
بس اقلك نصيحة كل القلوب بقيت كدة 
جارحة وخداعة وماكرة ومصلحنجيا وكل حاجة 
اتشالت كلمة الحب وتحطت بدلها المصلحة ​*


----------



## candy shop (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِه الآن*



sameh7610 قال:


> *سورى كاندى كتبت اسمك غلط​*



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِه الآن*



sosana قال:


> حلو اوووي الموضوع



ميرسى ليكى يا سوسنه​


----------



## candy shop (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِه الآن*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> حقا كاندي معظم القلوب الان اصبحت هكذا
> ولكن هناك قلبا واحد مملؤء بالحب والعطاء والحنان والامان
> وهو قلب ربي والهي يسوع المسيح
> الذي احبنا حبنا لا حدود له
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا حبيبتى

على كلامك الجميل 

وتشجيعك المستمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِه الآن*



amjad-ri قال:


> حلو اوووي الموضوع ​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا امجد

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِه الآن*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *طبعا رائعة من رواعك لا اجد
> كلامت اعلق بيها على الموضوع
> من روعته وجمالة
> بس اقلك نصيحة كل القلوب بقيت كدة
> ...



ميرسى اوى يا انجى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## happy angel (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِه الآن*

موضوع جميل اوى اوى ياكاندى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## وليم تل (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِه الآن*

 ミ♡彡 عفوا عزيزى العميلミ♡彡 ​
نأسف لحدوث عطل مفاجىء فى خطوطنا اللاسلكية
بسبب هاكر ( كاندى ) اصاب خطوطنا بفيروس
جديد يسمى كلكيعة ميرنا
مما جعل كل خطوطنا قلوب ميتة وننصحك عميلنا العزيز
الدخول على خطنا الساخن التالى


" الحب "

قد تحب إنساناً وتهبه عمرك وشبابك ..

وهولا يدخر لك وقتاً وحتى لحظات ..

والحب هو كلمة ما أكثر ما نسمع الكثيرون يرددونها .. 

وما أقل من يعي معناها ..

الحب النقي الطاهر هو الذي يزرع في القلوب الحياة ..

ويملؤها بهجة على مدى الأيام ..

الحب .. عطاء تضحية وإخلاص ..

أمل تحدي وصمود ..

هو حضور رغم الغربة ..

هو أن تضحي بكل ما تمتلك لتملك الأغلى ..

وقد نسته الحياة من لم يداهم قلبه الحب ..

والأروع أن تعيش هذا الإحساس ..
وفكيها كاندى وسلميلى على صحبتك كلكيعة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وما تزعليش منى الموضوع حكم للهزار
وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل 
مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِه الآن*



happy angel قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى اوى ياكاندى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِه الآن*



وليم تل قال:


> ミ♡彡 عفوا عزيزى العميلミ♡彡 ​
> نأسف لحدوث عطل مفاجىء فى خطوطنا اللاسلكية
> بسبب هاكر ( كاندى ) اصاب خطوطنا بفيروس
> جديد يسمى كلكيعة ميرنا
> ...




مااااااااااشى يا وليم 

بسبب هاكر ( كاندى ) اصاب خطوطنا بفيروس

جديد يسمى كلكيعة ميرنا

لعلمك بقى اجمل هاكر 

كل يوم من ده ههههههههههههههههه

ميرنا دى السكر كله 

ابعد عنها يا وليم :boxing:

دى اخرتك يا وليم ld:​


----------



## اخوكم (24 أغسطس 2008)

*عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الآن..*

عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الآن.. 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

قلبٌ جاحد ミ♡彡
أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لايُصطدم وفائك بغدره ونكرانه ..!!




ミ♡彡 قلبٌ كاذب ミ♡彡
أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتُصفع نيتك البيضاء الخالصة بكذبة ..!!




ミ♡彡 قلبٌ منافق ミ♡彡
أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتهتز مشاعرك ببشاعة مراوغته وحيلته ..!!




ミ♡彡 قلبٌ حقود ミ♡彡
أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتتأثر طيبتك بتجهمه وسخطه ..!




ミ♡彡 قلبٌ أناني ミ♡彡
أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتنتقل عدوى ال " أنا " لروحك ..!





ミ♡彡 قلبٌ أنهكه الحب حتى سأم الحب ミ♡彡
أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتمرض قلبك فيصبح هو الآخر بلامشاعر وبلا عواطف ..!..




قلوب مرضى مرت من أمامي برغم صغر سني .. ولكن بقوتي نبذتها ..!

أنصحك أنت عزيزي الآخر أن تنبذها كي لاتُعدى بمرضِها .​


----------



## sosana (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الآن..*

موضوع جميل اووووووووي يا اخوكم
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sunny man (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الآن..*

موضوع رائع

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## dodi lover (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الآن..*

ميرسى يا اخونا على الكلمات الجميلة دى


ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الآن..*

*ميرررسى على الموضوع وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## بنت الفادى (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الآن..*

موضوع جميل 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## SALVATION (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*عفواً القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الآن ربما يكون ...*

_عفواً القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الآن ربما يكون ...




قلبٌ جاحد 


أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لايُصطدم وفائك بغدره ونكرانه ..!!




قلبٌ كاذب


أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتُصفع نيتك البيضاء الخالصة بكذبة ..!!




قلبٌ منافق


أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتهتز مشاعرك ببشاعة مراوغته وحيلته ..!!




قلبٌ حقود


أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتتأثر طيبتك بتجهمه و سخطه..!




قلبٌ أناني 


أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتنتقل عدوى ال " أنا " لروحك ..!





قلبٌ أنهكه الحب حتى سأم الحب 


أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتمرض قلبك فيصبح هو الآخر بلامشاعر وبلا عواطف ..!



.. قلوب مرضى مرت من أمامي برغم صغر سني .. ولكن بقوتي نبذتها ..!


أنصحك أنت عزيزي الآخر أن تنبذها كي لاتُعدى بمرضِها .._​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عفواً القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الآن ربما يكون ...*

*شكرا" .تونى.تون.
على النصائح المهمة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## SALVATION (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عفواً القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الآن ربما يكون ...*

_


كليم متى قال:



*شكرا" .تونى.تون.
على النصائح المهمة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
*​

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا اللى ميرسى كتييير على مرورك 
مشكووووووور_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عفواً القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الآن ربما يكون ...*

موضوع جميل ياباشا 
مرسىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Rosetta (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عفواً القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الآن ربما يكون ...*

*مرسييييييي يا توني
الله يبعدنا عن القلوب دي
تسلم ايدك بجد مواضيعك كلها عسل
الرب يباركك*


----------



## SALVATION (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عفواً القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الآن ربما يكون ...*

_


kokoman قال:



موضوع جميل ياباشا 
مرسىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى ليك كتيييير يا مان على مرورك
منور الموضوع
مشكوووووووووور_​


----------



## SALVATION (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عفواً القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الآن ربما يكون ...*

_


red rose88 قال:



*مرسييييييي يا توني
الله يبعدنا عن القلوب دي
تسلم ايدك بجد مواضيعك كلها عسل
الرب يباركك*

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسىىىى كتيييير 
امين
تسلمى لزوقك 
مشكوووووووووووووووره كتير على مرورك_​


----------



## tina_tina (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عفواً القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الآن ربما يكون ...*

كل ده على قلب لايمكن الاتصال به الان 
امال تقول ايه على قلب الشبكة انقطعت عنه خالص 
ميرسى على الموضوع ​


----------



## gigi angel (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عفواً القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الآن ربما يكون ...*

موضوع جميل اوىى
يا تونى

 مرسى اوى على الموضوع


----------



## eriny roro (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عفواً القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الآن ربما يكون ...*

حلو الكلام جدا بس شكل كدة مفيش قلوب كويسة
دور تانى اكيد هتلاقى
ربنا معاك


----------



## SALVATION (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عفواً القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الآن ربما يكون ...*

_


tina_tina قال:



كل ده على قلب لايمكن الاتصال به الان 
امال تقول ايه على قلب الشبكة انقطعت عنه خالص 
ميرسى على الموضوع ​

أنقر للتوسيع...



ربنا يطهر كل القلوب
انا اللى ميرسى كتيير على مرورك
مشكووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عفواً القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الآن ربما يكون ...*

_


germen قال:



موضوع جميل اوىى
يا تونى

 مرسى اوى على الموضوع 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير على زوقك 
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكوووووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عفواً القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الآن ربما يكون ...*




eriny roro قال:


> حلو الكلام جدا بس شكل كدة مفيش قلوب كويسة
> دور تانى اكيد هتلاقى
> ربنا معاك


مين قال ؟
اكيد طبعا فى كتييير قلوب كويسه واحنا عيشين ببركتهم
ميرسى كتييير على مدخلتك
مشكووووووره​


----------



## gonees (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عفواً القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الآن ربما يكون ...*

*ميرسي يا توني ع النصايح الجامدة دي *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عفواً القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الآن ربما يكون ...*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عفواً القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الآن ربما يكون ...*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _عفواً القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الآن ربما يكون ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بجد ميرسى على النصايح موضوع جميل بجد​


----------



## SALVATION (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عفواً القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الآن ربما يكون ...*

_


gonees قال:



*ميرسي يا توني ع النصايح الجامدة دي *

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا اللى ميرسى كتييير على مرورك
مشكووووووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عفواً القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الآن ربما يكون ...*

_


فراشة مسيحية قال:







أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتيييير يا فراشة على زوقك
حقيقى مشكوره كتيييير_​


----------



## SALVATION (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عفواً القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الآن ربما يكون ...*

_


swety koky girl قال:



بجد ميرسى على النصايح موضوع جميل بجد​

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا اللى ميرسى على مرورك
مشكووووووره_​


----------



## candy shop (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*عفوا ان القلب الذى طلبتة لا يمكن الاتصال بة الان*

عفوا ان القلب الذي طلبته لا يمكن الاتصال به الان 
«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»:


??? قلبٌ جاحد ???

أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لايُصطدم وفائك بغدره ونكرانه ..!!



??? قلبٌ كاذب ???

أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتُصفع نيتك البيضاء الخالصة بكذبة ..!!



قلبٌ منافق ???

أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتهتز مشاعرك ببشاعة مراوغته وحيلته ..!!



??? قلبٌ حقود ???

أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتتأثر طيبتك بتجهمه وسخطه ..!



??? قلبٌ أناني ???

أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتنتقل عدوى ال " أنا " لروحك ..!



??? قلبٌ أنهكه الحب حتى سأم الحب ???

أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتمرض قلبك فيصبح هو الآخر بلامشاعر وبلا عواطف ..!​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: عفوا ان القلب الذى طلبتة لا يمكن الاتصال بة الان*

*موضوع كالعادة رائع منك يا كاندى وهحاول قبل ما اتصل بالقلوب دى اخلص رصيدى احسن​​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: عفوا ان القلب الذى طلبتة لا يمكن الاتصال بة الان*

*موضوع جميل جدا زي كل مواضيعك

مرسي ليكي كاندي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ناريمان (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: عفوا ان القلب الذى طلبتة لا يمكن الاتصال بة الان*

جميل يا كاندى زى ما متعودين منك دايما 

ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىى اوى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## captive2010 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: عفوا ان القلب الذى طلبتة لا يمكن الاتصال بة الان*

_موضوع رائع جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## kalimooo (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: عفوا ان القلب الذى طلبتة لا يمكن الاتصال بة الان*



> ??? قلبٌ أنهكه الحب حتى سأم الحب ???
> 
> أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتمرض قلبك فيصبح هو الآخر بلامشاعر وبلا عواطف .




جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااا اخت كاندي
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## rana1981 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: عفوا ان القلب الذى طلبتة لا يمكن الاتصال بة الان*

*دائما تتحفينا بكتاباتك الرائعة يا كاندي​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: عفوا ان القلب الذى طلبتة لا يمكن الاتصال بة الان*



candy shop قال:


> ??? قلبٌ كاذب ???
> 
> أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتُصفع نيتك البيضاء الخالصة بكذبة ..!!
> 
> ...



موضوع جميل يا كاندى تسلم ايدك​


----------



## candy shop (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: عفوا ان القلب الذى طلبتة لا يمكن الاتصال بة الان*



bent el3dra قال:


> *موضوع كالعادة رائع منك يا كاندى وهحاول قبل ما اتصل بالقلوب دى اخلص رصيدى احسن​​*


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: عفوا ان القلب الذى طلبتة لا يمكن الاتصال بة الان*



mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا زي كل مواضيعك​*
> 
> *مرسي ليكي كاندي*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 

ميرسى اوى لتشجيعك يا مايكل​


----------



## candy shop (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: عفوا ان القلب الذى طلبتة لا يمكن الاتصال بة الان*



ناريمان قال:


> جميل يا كاندى زى ما متعودين منك دايما ​
> 
> ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىى اوى ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

ميرسى لكيى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: عفوا ان القلب الذى طلبتة لا يمكن الاتصال بة الان*



captive2010 قال:


> _موضوع رائع جدا​_
> 
> 
> _ربنا يبارك حياتك_​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: عفوا ان القلب الذى طلبتة لا يمكن الاتصال بة الان*



كليمو قال:


> جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااا اخت كاندي
> ربنا يباركك
> 
> سلام المسيح​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: عفوا ان القلب الذى طلبتة لا يمكن الاتصال بة الان*



rana1981 قال:


> *دائما تتحفينا بكتاباتك الرائعة يا كاندي​*


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا رانا يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: عفوا ان القلب الذى طلبتة لا يمكن الاتصال بة الان*



swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع جميل يا كاندى تسلم ايدك​


 

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: عفوا ان القلب الذى طلبتة لا يمكن الاتصال بة الان*

ميرسي يا كاندي 
مواضيعك كلها هادفه ورائعه
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## Gondy maghol (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: عفوا ان القلب الذى طلبتة لا يمكن الاتصال بة الان*

*يا رب ايه الجمال ده
دايما مميزة*
]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/CENTER]


----------



## candy shop (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: عفوا ان القلب الذى طلبتة لا يمكن الاتصال بة الان*



محتاجه اليك يسوع قال:


> ميرسي يا كاندي
> 
> مواضيعك كلها هادفه ورائعه
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


 
ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يخليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: عفوا ان القلب الذى طلبتة لا يمكن الاتصال بة الان*



gondy maghol قال:


> *يا رب ايه الجمال ده*
> *دايما مميزة*
> ]
> 
> ...


 

ميرسى اوى لزوقك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Ferrari (10 يناير 2009)

*عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِة الآن*







 ╗◄ عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِة الآن ..!►╔ 




▄▀ قلبٌ جـــــــاحد ▄▀


أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لايُصطدم وفائك بغدره ونكرانه ..!!










▄▀ قلبٌ كـــــــــاذب ▄▀


أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتُصفع نيتك البيضاء الخالصة بكذبة ..!!










▄▀ قلبٌ منــــــــافق ▄▀


أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتهتز مشاعرك ببشاعة مراوغته وحيلته ..!!









▄▀ قلبٌ حــــــــــقود ▄▀


أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتتأثر طيبتك بتجهمه وسخطه ..!










▄▀ قلبٌ أنانـــــــــــي ▄▀


أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتنتقل عدوى الــ " أنـــــــــا " لروحك ..!











▄▀ قلبٌ أنهكه الحب حتى ســــأم الحب ▄▀


أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتمرض قلبك فيصبح هو الآخر بلامشاعر وبلا عواطف ..!








.. قلوب مرضى مرت من أمامي برغم صغر سني .. ولكن بقوتي نبذتها ..!
أنصحك أنت عزيزي الآخر أن تنبذها كي لاتُعدى بمرضِـــــــــها ..


دامت قلوبـــــ♥♥ــــــــكم بيضاء محبة












​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِة الآن*

موضوع جميل وصدقنى القلوب دى بنقابلها كل يوم و مش بعيد نكون احنا بنعانى منها 

احب اضيف بس 

القلب الغـــدار وانت علق عليه براحتك​


----------



## candy shop (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِة الآن*

كلام جميل اوى 

شكرااااااااااااا ليك يا فرارى 

على مواضيعك الجميله دى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## alfrid (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِة الآن*

*فعلا دي قلوب موجوده كتير ربنا يحمينا منها لاننا احيانا بنبقي منهم*​


----------



## tenaaaa (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِة الآن*




▄▀ قلبٌ جـــــــاحد ▄▀


أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لايُصطدم وفائك بغدره ونكرانه ..!!

تسلم ايديك
​


----------



## Ferrari (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِة الآن*



dido0o0o0o0o قال:


> موضوع جميل وصدقنى القلوب دى بنقابلها كل يوم و مش بعيد نكون احنا بنعانى منها
> 
> احب اضيف بس
> 
> القلب الغـــدار وانت علق عليه براحتك​



اكيد يا ديدووووووووو القلوب دى بنقبلها

وتعليقى على القلب الغدار لو اتأكدنا من غدره فا من الاصلح الابتعاد عنه حتى لا يجرحنا الغدر

ولا نعطيه الفرصة لتحطيم قلوبنا 

ولكن لكى نعطيه حقه فا من الواجب ان لانتسرع بالحكم عليه ونصفه بالقلب الغدار

ميرسي على مشركتك الجميلة 

واتمنى يكون تعليقى وصلك

الرب يدبر حياتك ويباركك

​


----------



## Ferrari (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِة الآن*



candy shop قال:


> كلام جميل اوى
> 
> شكرااااااااااااا ليك يا فرارى
> 
> ...



ميرسي يا كاندى على مرورك الجميل والمشاركة الاجمل

الرب يبارك حياتِك وخدمتك

​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِة الآن*



ferrari قال:


> اكيد يا ديدووووووووو القلوب دى بنقبلها
> 
> وتعليقى على القلب الغدار لو اتأكدنا من غدره فا من الاصلح الابتعاد عنه حتى لا يجرحنا الغدر
> 
> ...



تعليق جميل و من شخصية محترمة و عاقلة  و ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Ferrari (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِة الآن*



alfrid قال:


> *فعلا دي قلوب موجوده كتير ربنا يحمينا منها لاننا احيانا بنبقي منهم*​



ميرسي على مرورك يا alfrid 

الرب يحافظ عليك

​


----------



## Ferrari (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِة الآن*



tenaaaa قال:


> ▄▀ قلبٌ جـــــــاحد ▄▀
> 
> 
> أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لايُصطدم وفائك بغدره ونكرانه ..!!
> ...



ميرسي على ردك الجميل يا tenaaaa

الرب يباركك

​


----------



## Ferrari (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال بِة الآن*



dido0o0o0o0o قال:


> تعليق جميل و من شخصية محترمة و عاقلة  و ربنا يباركك​



شكراً لك على ردك الجميل يا ديدووو ودة من بعض ما عندكم

الرب يبارك حياتك

​


----------



## M a r i a m (17 يونيو 2009)

*عفوا ان القلب المطلوب لا يمكن الاتصال بة الان*






*عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الآن.. 
*


*قلبٌ جاحد ???
أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لايُصطدم وفائك بغدره ونكرانه ..!!




??? قلبٌ كاذب ???
أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتُصفع نيتك البيضاء الخالصة بكذبة ..!!




??? قلبٌ منافق ???
أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتهتز مشاعرك ببشاعة مراوغته وحيلته ..!!




??? قلبٌ حقود ???
أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتتأثر طيبتك بتجهمه وسخطه ..!




??? قلبٌ أناني ???
أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتنتقل عدوى ال " أنا " لروحك ..!





??? قلبٌ أنهكه الحب حتى سأم الحب ???
أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتمرض قلبك فيصبح هو الآخر بلامشاعر وبلا عواطف ..!..




قلوب مرضى مرت من أمامي برغم صغر سني .. ولكن بقوتي نبذتها ..!أنصحك أنت عزيزي الآخر أن تنبذها كي لاتُعدى بمرضِها *
 


​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عفوا ان القلب المطلوب لا يمكن الاتصال بة الان*

*

??? قلبٌ حقود ???
أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتتأثر طيبتك بتجهمه وسخطه ..!

حكمة احبها جدااااااا

شكراا مريم للموضوع

الرب يباركك


 
*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عفوا ان القلب المطلوب لا يمكن الاتصال بة الان*

*موضوع جميل جدا يا مريم

الرب يبارك تعبك​*


----------



## rana1981 (17 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عفوا ان القلب المطلوب لا يمكن الاتصال بة الان*

*موضوع جميل جدا 
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## monmooon (17 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عفوا ان القلب المطلوب لا يمكن الاتصال بة الان*

*موضوع رائع يا مريم 
ربنا يباركك ويجعل ديماً قلبك ابيض كدا
شكراليك *


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عفوا ان القلب المطلوب لا يمكن الاتصال بة الان*

موضوع جميل يا مريم 

ميررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## happy angel (17 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عفوا ان القلب المطلوب لا يمكن الاتصال بة الان*

*قلبٌ جاحد ???
أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لايُصطدم وفائك بغدره ونكرانه ..!!*​
*
ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع جميل

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## just member (17 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عفوا ان القلب المطلوب لا يمكن الاتصال بة الان*

*جميل يا مريم*
* تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2010)

*عفوا القلب الذى طلبته غير متاح حاليا*

*عفوا ان القلب المطلوب لا يمكن الاتصال بة الان





عفواً إن القلب المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الآن..

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

قلبٌ جاحد ???
أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لايُصطدم وفائك بغدره ونكرانه ..!!




??? قلبٌ كاذب ???
أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتُصفع نيتك البيضاء الخالصة بكذبة ..!!




??? قلبٌ منافق ???
أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتهتز مشاعرك ببشاعة مراوغته وحيلته ..!!




??? قلبٌ حقود ???
أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتتأثر طيبتك بتجهمه وسخطه ..!




??? قلبٌ أناني ???
أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتنتقل عدوى ال " أنا " لروحك ..!





??? قلبٌ أنهكه الحب حتى سأم الحب ???
أنصحك بعدم تكرار الاتصال بة كي لاتمرض قلبك فيصبح هو الآخر بلامشاعر وبلا عواطف ..!..




قلوب مرضى مرت من أمامي برغم صغر سني .. ولكن بقوتي نبذتها ..!أنصحك أنت عزيزي الآخر أن تنبذها كي لاتُعدى بمرضِها *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## طحبوش (4 فبراير 2010)

دي قلوب لما تتصل بقلبي هتلاقي مقفل او خارج التغطية 

شكرا ع الموضوع الجميل جدا


----------

